# Did a bicycle ride tonight after dinner..



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2019)

..and just enjoyed it so much.  Can't understand why I don't do things like that more often, but I am invited down tomorrow, same time same place.  I met a nice fellow, 72, that says he and his friends spend every "good weather" day they can, down at that spot.  I'm loading up a video I shot for you all.  It was really beautiful and thought you might like to see it   I'll attach it below.  I think I rode about 6 miles round-trip, but I haven't checked the mileage yet.  Ok, looks almost 10 miles, lol!  Mostly flat so not a hard ride   Here's the video, finally got it uploaded:

Aug. 30 Bicycle ride to the beach


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2019)

Amazing!

I would spend all of my time perched on a rock watching the water!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

Hahaha...you made me laugh with your boogie man comments... absolutely beautiful shore, great video... you're very lucky to live so close to the beach  Denise , and I hope you enjoy the new man's company on the bike .

Looking forward to the next video


----------



## terry123 (Aug 31, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> ..and just enjoyed it so much.  Can't understand why I don't do things like that more often, but I am invited down tomorrow, same time same place.  I met a nice fellow, 72, that says he and his friends spend every "good weather" day they can, down at that spot.  I'm loading up a video I shot for you all.  It was really beautiful and thought you might like to see it   I'll attach it below.  I think I rode about 6 miles round-trip, but I haven't checked the mileage yet.  Ok, looks almost 10 miles, lol!  Mostly flat so not a hard ride   Here's the video, finally got it uploaded:
> 
> Aug. 30 Bicycle ride to the beach  I would be playing in that great water!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2019)

They said it was like bath-water, the guy my age didn't even wear a wetsuit


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2019)

What a beautiful and funny video. You have a delightful sense of humor! "I put the bike together myself. I heard a loud clang so I guess something fell off. But it kept going so I'm not going to worry about it"...AND..."I guess that's a woman out there. I thought they were all guys when they were on shore, but you know how that goes."...AND..."If a boogeyman comes to get me he'll be sorry cause I can be the boogeyman".


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Amazing!
> 
> I would spend all of my time perched on a rock watching the water!



We've been pretty lucky this year with the good weather.  It can be overcast a lot of the time, but the beach is fun to be at even when it's foggy. We have quite a few tourists, and locals that fill that beach some days 


hollydolly said:


> Hahaha...you made me laugh with your boogie man comments... absolutely beautiful shore, great video... you're very lucky to live so close to the beach  Denise , and I hope you enjoy the new man's company on the bike .
> 
> Looking forward to the next video



I remember a story I heard when I was a little girl, The Ransom of Red Chief??  It was hilarious because if I remember right, the kidnappers had to pay the parents to take him back  I will be going again today so will get more vids Holly, and stills. I was amazed at my phones battery, after shooting so much video (I did a couple others as well) it still had 77% when I got home!
 This one is to @terry123 , the quote thingy didn't work 
I will wear something today I can go in the water with  Maybe I'll get to sit on my "first ever" surf board


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2019)

Lara said:


> What a beautiful and funny video. You have a delightful sense of humor! "I put the bike together myself. I heard something clang. I guess something fell off. But it still goes so I'm not going to worry about it"...AND..."I guess that's a woman out there. I thought they were all men when they were on shore, but you know how that goes."...AND..."If a boogeyman comes to get me he'd better watch out cause I can be the boogeyman".


yeah, it can be scarey the things that travel through my brain to my mouth, but that one was luckily, "family friendly"


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Amazing!
> 
> I would spend all of my time perched on a rock watching the water!



I'd be surfing.


----------



## Lara (Aug 31, 2019)

You have such a sweet kind voice 🕊


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh, I forgot to mention that those birds were brown Pelicans!  My new buddy Larry told me.  Maybe I can get a closer shot at some point


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2019)

Trade said:


> I'd be surfing.


After I stopped shooting, and was just talking with Larry, more surf started coming in so they were having more fun.  I see a heck of a lot of surf boards down there, and when I first moved here, I was really surprised so many surf up here.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 31, 2019)

That’s such a cool spot. Beautiful. What a awesome experience. Being outside just opens it soul, doesn’t it?


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes @Kimwhiz I was just telling my sister on Messenger about it and was saying how hard it can be to get motivated to do that, but when I do, it's like "look what all I've been missing"


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 31, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> Yes @Kimwhiz I was just telling my sister on Messenger about it and was saying how hard it can be to get motivated to do that, but when I do, it's like "look what all I've been missing"


Same here. I have such a hard time getting myself up and moving. Since I don’t have to be anywhere, I usually end up reading a lot in the house. I’ve been forcing myself to get out and about and it makes a huge difference in my mood. Keep it up girl, you’re on a roll now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2019)

I so get that, same here basically.  I'll do what I have to do, or get done, then I come home again.  I complain about no one to go with me, but I don't get out to meet those that are "getting out" LOL!!  Larry, the guy I met at the beach is at least 72 because he told me he'd lived in Crescent City on and off for 72 years   And he was a gentleman, and didn't squeeze my hand when I introduced myself (what a concept).  But he and the other guys go down to that same spot often, so now I met some peeps!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2019)

Good to see you again Denise!   Happy to see you're still staying active, I enjoyed your video too, thanks for posting it!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

I enjoyed your video, @Denise1952 . You're pretty funny!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2019)

thanks gals, I'm down for the count today.  I think I'm paying for my "outdoor" fun with a bad case of allergies.  I didn't get any film last night at the beach, and I really didn't stay long.  Maybe a half hour.  This is when I really appreciate my lack of responsibilities, I mean when I feel so bad I just want to cuddle up with my shows on Roku, or read.

I'm thinking real serious about getting allergy shots.  My doc has offered but I just am really unsure about them.  I'm not going to make another thread on that so if anyone wants to give me feedback that have used the allergy shots successfully, please feel free.  I've never had them that I recall anyway, the shots.  But I am suffering more now than I ever have and I just don't know why.

Anyway, sorry I'm not very funny today, but I do hope you are all doing good.  I'll be back when I feel a little better.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> thanks gals, I'm down for the count today.  I think I'm paying for my "outdoor" fun with a bad case of allergies.  I didn't get any film last night at the beach, and I really didn't stay long.  Maybe a half hour.  This is when I really appreciate my lack of responsibilities, I mean when I feel so bad I just want to cuddle up with my shows on Roku, or read.
> 
> I'm thinking real serious about getting allergy shots.  My doc has offered but I just am really unsure about them.  I'm not going to make another thread on that so if anyone wants to give me feedback that have used the allergy shots successfully, please feel free.  I've never had them that I recall anyway, the shots.  But I am suffering more now than I ever have and I just don't know why.
> 
> Anyway, sorry I'm not very funny today, but I do hope you are all doing good.  I'll be back when I feel a little better.


I never had allergies Denise, so I don't know about shots. But I do hope you feel better!


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 26, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> ..and just enjoyed it so much.  Can't understand why I don't do things like that more often, but I am invited down tomorrow, same time same place.  I met a nice fellow, 72, that says he and his friends spend every "good weather" day they can, down at that spot.  I'm loading up a video I shot for you all.  It was really beautiful and thought you might like to see it   I'll attach it below.  I think I rode about 6 miles round-trip, but I haven't checked the mileage yet.  Ok, looks almost 10 miles, lol!  Mostly flat so not a hard ride   Here's the video, finally got it uploaded:
> 
> Aug. 30 Bicycle ride to the beach


Beautiful! I also enjoy riding my bike in the evening, it has gotten cooler here in Florida and I enjoy riding my bike and watching the sunset I am looking around for some bike paths closer to the beach as you know it makes it so special. Happy cycling!


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2019)

I hadn't ridden a bike for almost 20 years after getting hit by a car while riding my bike on the  way to work (totally the motorist's fault).  My husband and daughter then bought me a bike for one Mother's Day and it sat in the garage for 10 years with the tags still on it.

After my husband died, I thought I might start riding again so I pumped up the tires (which amazingly held air) and set off.  I got as far as the end of the driveway and promptly fell off, thankfully on the grass.  The neighbor kids were snickering at me and I told them they'd better watch their attitudes or they'd be getting toads in their Halloween bags.  Their attitudes improved immensely.


----------

